# Fort Morgan: (possibly) stupid question



## Morning Wood (Jun 17, 2011)

In reading about fishing the point / Dixie bar, it seems the hike is an issue. Would it be unsafe or ridiculous to launch a small jon boat (1542 w/ a 15hp) from the Marina and motor around to that area. If not, is the surf too bad to beach such a boat just outside of the pass?

In addition to whatever gear, I'll be toting a 6 & 8 year old who are avid fisherman, but mobility is an issue getting everyone there.

Would such a boat w/ trolling motor suffice for bay fishing close by the marina or simply be the wrong tool for the job?


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

wrong tool for the job the tide change there is very bad.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have never fished there, but no way I would beach a boat that size outside of the pass. You'll get swamped. It doesn't take much surf at all.


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> In reading about fishing the point / Dixie bar, it seems the hike is an issue. Would it be unsafe or ridiculous to launch a small jon boat (1542 w/ a 15hp) from the Marina and motor around to that area. If not, is the surf too bad to beach such a boat just outside of the pass?
> 
> In addition to whatever gear, I'll be toting a 6 & 8 year old who are avid fisherman, but mobility is an issue getting everyone there.
> 
> Would such a boat w/ trolling motor suffice for bay fishing close by the marina or simply be the wrong tool for the job?


I dont even know what the dixie bar is, is that the point/beach at ft. pickens?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Could become a dangerous situation very fast! ! Especially with a child!!


----------



## bstuart (Dec 4, 2009)

I fish Dixey Bar frequently and would not go there in that size boat....especially with children aboard. The tide rips across the bar and when the wind opposes the tide it gets very rough. If you want to launch at Ft. Morgan Marina, I would suggest you get some live shrimp and bull minnows (the marina sells them) and fish inside and just outside the marina. Lots of specks and flounder hang around the marina rocks and pilings.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Unless you are one of those barrel over Niagra Falls types, I would recommend against going out there in a Jon boat. I fish Dixey bar frequently, and even on days where the bay and gulf are smooth, the bar turns into a washing machine. In a Jon boat, I'd take the kids to little lagoon and do some speck fishing. I've also caught some small reds and some big croakers there. There's a free launch (I know, I know, no such thing as a free launch...) on the south side of 180. It's deeper over on the west side of the lagoon, and with as hot as it has been, I'd be willing to bet that that's where the trout are.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

NOOOOO...read about what happened to people that tried


----------

